# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Aquaray

## Paulo-Lourenço

Boas,eu tenho calhas aquabeam 600 e 500,gostaria de saber qual é a distancia ideal da superficie da agua para as colocar no seu desempenho optimo.

obrigado
Paulo Lourenço

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Paulo,

A altura de colocação das calhas vai depender da profundidade do aquário, da quantidade de calhas que possui e do tipo de layout que tenha.
Para uma aquário entre os 50cm/60cm de profundidade e poderá colocar a calha a 20cm do nível da água sem qualquer problema, podendo subir ainda até aos 30 cm caso deseje "abrir" um pouco mais o cone de luz.

Se nos quiser indicar as dimensões do seu aquário e a quantidade de calhas que tem, poderemos indicar a altura indicada para esta situação específica.

Qualquer questão adicional pedimos-lhe que disponha,

Cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Paulo-Lourenço

Obrigado pela resposta rápida,o meu aqua tem 80 de largura 50 de altura e 50 profundidade,é um reef com corais duros lps e sps.
 Tenho 5 calhas aquaray.

obrigado
Paulo

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Paulo,

Para essa profundidade deverá colocar as suas Aquarays entre os 20cm e os 25cm de altura do nível da água. Como dito poderá colocá-las um pouco mais alto se o entender, uma vez que tem calhas do modelo 500 que seguramente não abrirão tanto o cone de luz. 

Gratos pela sua preferência,

A equipa TMC

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Paulo,

As Aquabeam 500 e 600 são modelos com lentes iniciais ou as mais recentes (wide beam)?

As lentes iniciais (modelos 500 mais antigos) têm lentes de 30º salvo erro, então para estes casos uma altura de 25 cm seria ideal para as cores se misturarem. Com os modelos mais recentes da 500 e as 600, as lentes já serão de uns 60º, então poderão ficar a 10 ou 15 cm da superfície da água, acho...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo-Lourenço

Obrigado Artur,obrigado TMC,vou po-las então a 20 cm da superficie.
 Só um aparte,ao eu levantar mais as lampadas,mais forte fica a iluminaçao certo?ou é apenas para as cores das lampadas se misturarem mais?

Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Obrigado Artur,obrigado TMC,vou po-las então a 20 cm da superficie.
>  Só um aparte,ao eu levantar mais as lampadas,mais forte fica a iluminaçao certo?ou é apenas para as cores das lampadas se misturarem mais?


Boas Paulo,

Em termos de intensidade luminosa, tal como as outras soluções (T5, HQI, etc.) quanto mais próximo da superfície da água, ou seja, mais baixas, maior é a intensidade da luz. O problema é que o feixe de luz dos modelos de leds com ângulo de 30º é tão concentrado e estreito, que quando colocados a menos de 20 ou 25 cm da superfície, o feixe de luz não tem espaço para se espalhar de forma mais homogénea... 

Em tempos fiz uma pequena experiência com uma Aquabeam 500 Reef White (3 leds brancos e 2 leds azuis) para tentar ver a distribuição dos feixes dos leds e as distâncias mais adequadas da calha à superfície de água... podes dar uma olhada...
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/aqua-bea...os-leds-18417/

----------

